# Thank you for adding me to the Forum



## Christian Bell (Feb 28, 2020)

Hello fellow Brethren from Laurence Sherrife Lodge No. 3497 in Rugby UK. Just rejoined after a long absence. Looking forward to many new friendships, rituals and festive boards.
Bro Christian (Bell)


----------



## Bloke (Feb 28, 2020)

Greetings and well met !


----------



## Chaz (Mar 2, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 6, 2020)

Greetings Brother and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 7, 2020)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 10, 2020)

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Brother H (Mar 10, 2020)

Welcome to the Forum Brother!


----------

